

Google: Privacy Is Alive And Well - yanw
http://www.forbes.com/2010/04/12/privacy-facebook-gmail-technology-security-google.html

======
angelbob
To me, it reads like somebody in the trenches who wants very much for this to
be true -- but doesn't necessarily have the authority to make it happen at a
higher level.

The fact that Eric Schmidt feels otherwise, and that privacy is a leaky thing,
suggest that this may be an employee engaging in wishful thinking.

~~~
billybob
"Alma Whitten is Privacy Engineering Lead at Google."

I don't know whether that means real influence within Google, but apparently
this isn't a random employee.

------
tremendo
Maybe I'm jaded, having worked with Marketing agencies, but that reads so
clearly like a PR piece, feels fake, did not ease any concerns over the
author's boss mocking privacy just a few months ago. But perhaps that's what
works for the audience of Forbes magazine.

------
mattmanser
_ads, incidentally, that help pay for all the great content on the Web, so it
can stay free of charge_

Oh, thank you mighty google for making the web free! Where would we be with
you!

With adwords you are the internet's true saviour and not really the cause of
the billions of spam sites, spam comments and spam blogs plastered with your
useless ads trying desperately to capture extra clicks that you didn't catch
the first time.

Man that really stuck in my craw. Google are fast becoming my new monopoly to
hate.

The only possible application I can think of the Ads Preferences Manager is to
deliberately choose things I hate/have no desire for so they don't even catch
my eye.

